# [SOLVED] Microphone registered as a speaker



## Yortman1 (May 21, 2012)

Hi TSF I recently purchased a CAD 1 usb microphone, but it didn't come with any drivers. Unfortunately, windows thinks it's a speaker as it shows up under the "playback" tab of sounds. it also makes a "C-Media USB audio device" show up under recording, but i have no luck with this. any suggestions would be appreciated! thanks, -yortman1


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Microphone registered as a speaker*

"C-Media USB audio device" _is _your microphone -- just make sure it is set as the default recording device and the volume is turned up. Leave your playback device set to your speakers.




> Directions for Windows 7
> 1. Close all programs in Windows.
> 2. Click on the Windows key in the bottom left hand corner of the screen.
> 3. Click on the Control Panel.
> ...



CAD Audio - The Brand Used by Professionals!


----------



## Yortman1 (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Microphone registered as a speaker*

Works perfectly! thanks so much.


----------

